# Salsh and eric solo's



## math (Jan 29, 2009)

Good now ... I got questions...
In the song sunshine of your love by cream/clapton 
In the solo 
-----------------------------------------------
---------------------------10--12--------------
--------------10----10-----10--12--12/14------
--10----10----10h12-10h12---------------------
--10h12-10h12---------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------
~~~~~~ 
The first part here gets me crazy ! i dont understand how i can make it sound like him i got the rest of the solo good and some not bad but this one is just .... damn so help me !!!!!!
Now in the solo (well improvisation) of slash godfather theme 
I dont understand the part 1:40 part 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCplsXu1HRk so thats it .. and those he use an overdrive or smooth dist?


----------

